# what am I?



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Per Dippy Eggs request I snapped a few pics of my little guy to see if any of you seasoned Vets might know for sure. To me he looks like the one I just bought but 2" smaller. Any help would be great and thank you in advance. To try to get better pics I pulled him out of the tank I hope it help.
Also this little guy is very shy and won't eat anything but live.































































To me he looks identical to this guy, and his eye is just starting to turn a little red.










Thanks again!!!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

hmm idk


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

100% rhom


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Alexx said:


> 100% rhom


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

100000% rhom, rely nice one too. would like to see what he looks like in a few years


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you much guys !! I figured he was the same as my 5" but wasn't sure. Dippy eggs looked at him also and said the same thing, he wasn't sure could possibly be a Sanchezi but he wasn't sure.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Appears to be a rhom to me too.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Def. Rhom for sure.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i agree with everyone else. do you know the collection point? it looks like the ones from Guyana


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Unfortunately no, I asked four of the guys at the store when I bought him and two kept telling me its
a Black Piranha. Which I could read that along with the price, the other two said Rhom but couldn't tell me what species. The invoice also said Black Piranha. 
I might sell him not sure yet thou. I would really like to get a big boy 9"+ if I do I will have to let him go, no need to have three blacks.

Thank you all for your input/help ..


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like the black diamond and gold diamond variations


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ahh.. I'll take him.. lol

The tail is throwing me off lol


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ahh.. I'll take him.. lol
> 
> The tail is throwing me off lol


The tail IS a little decieving but the belly scutes aren't there enough to be a sanchezi. 
Are you finally going to be getting another serra dippy?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I will buy him as soon as I'm SURE he is a rhom lol

The last time I got a compressus instead!!









But he ended up being really cool.









I'm just leary, and cautious about buying a small one now.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats no compresus its a rhombeus. Too elongate and spotting nowhere near resembles ovals. 
Under your care he will no doubt in my mind grow up to be extremely impressive. Your compresus was hands down the nicest comp I've ever seen. To be honest, probably in the top 3 of the nicest serras I've seen hear.

I hear you though about buying such a small serra. Very tedious and full of doubts.

Alot of us will be happy when Frank shows his face again.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He looks like a little rhom to me as well....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

YA, I did a lot of studying last night on this little guy and came to the conclusion that he is a rhom as well.

Now I will for sure take him lol

I just hope he comes out of his shell once he gets a little size.

The one you picked up, nataz, is looking sharp and fearless lol
(jealous) lol

I'll give you a call.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sweet dude! Thats awsome.

Be patient with him and he'll come around for ya, like you said when he puts on a little size.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

It took my rhom about two weeks for him to "come ou of his shell"


----------

